# تعليم برنامج powershape حديث من شركة delcam خاص لملتقى المهندسين العرب



## alaarekabe (2 يناير 2011)

تعليم برنامج powershape خاص لملتقى المهندسين العرب 
كامل ومعاه كمان الـ data 
بس برجاء الدعاء لنا بالرحمة والمغفرة والهداية 
Data

http://www.mediafire.com/?cii3vo2q2d688l9

*Doc*

http://www.mediafire.com/?h4922my9w72xqrc


----------



## sidahmed213 (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي ألا يوجد شروحات بالعربية أو الفرنسية


----------



## alaarekabe (5 يناير 2011)

لا والله انا متاكد ان مفيش عربى بس معرفش فى فرنساوى او لا


----------



## يحى المصرى (6 يناير 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/[email protected]


----------



## أبا موسى (7 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك


----------



## yasser rageb (12 يناير 2011)

*thank you*

:1:thank you


----------



## شكرى زيدان (24 يناير 2011)

Thank you


----------



## سالم عنانى (23 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
روابط التحميل لاتعمل
نرجو من سيادتكم اعاده رفع الملفات للاستفاده
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

